# Swype is Official



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Get it here. https://beta.swype.com/


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

Swype is saying my Nexus is NOT an Android phone ... maybe something to do with GummyNex build.prop. If someone figures out what build.prop mods are needed (possibly stock 2.0.2 build.prop?), will give another try.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

cvhovey said:


> Swype is saying my Nexus is NOT an Android phone ... maybe something to do with GummyNex build.prop. If someone figures out what build.prop mods are needed (possibly stock 2.0.2 build.prop?), will give another try.


I'm running GummyNex 0.7.6 and it works for me.


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'm running GummyNex 0.7.6 and it works for me.


Just dawned on me I'm checking out AOKP b23 so let me restore GummyNex 0.7.6 and hopefully that will let me load it. Thx!

EDIT: FWIW, after restoring GummyNex, still said my GNex was not an Android phone. Both times that was with the Chrome Beta browser. Then tried Dolphin Mini. Still a no-go. When I finally used the STOCK BROWSER, it recognized it an Android phone so I could download the Swype installer.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cvhovey said:


> Swype is saying my Nexus is NOT an Android phone ... maybe something to do with GummyNex build.prop. If someone figures out what build.prop mods are needed (possibly stock 2.0.2 build.prop?), will give another try.


Use the stock browser and don't mess with the user agent. That's how they determine it for downloading the installer at least.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Dolphin browser works fine.
I am really digging this version so far.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

wont let me install. says my screen size is not supported. using 240 dpi so thats why


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sprovo said:


> wont let me install. says my screen size is not supported. using 240 dpi so thats why


Are you on the latest installer?

Edit: Misread... Ignore me...


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Change your dpi long enough to install it then go back.
Let us know if Swype freaks out or not


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Change your dpi long enough to install it then go back.
> Let us know if Swype freaks out or not


yeah i didnt even want to bother but im just gonna try it. let you know in a few.Success


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone know how to get rid of the keyboard icon on the status bar when using Swype?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Tried it, didn't like it, uninstalled it. I prefer the stock keyboard which is by far the best touchscreen keyboard I've ever used IMO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes!! Using it now. So glad I can finally have my "I's" auto capitalize once again lol. For some reason the hacked version never did it.


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

madzozs said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of the keyboard icon on the status bar when using Swype?


4.0 made the keyboard icon a feature to make it easier for people to figure out how to switch keyboards if they have more than one installed I guess. I don't think you can get rid of it with stock but I know some ROM's have it as an option.


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

I like the speed of Swype, but I miss the crazy good prediction and dual language capability of Swift Key X. At least note with the official Swype release I can install other languages. not bad really. To be honest I think I will stick with Swype for a while.looks like I am much quicker with it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh wow. The Japanese swype beta works fairly well. Pretty impressive. Could never type very fast with open wnn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

XideXL said:


> 4.0 made the keyboard icon a feature to make it easier for people to figure out how to switch keyboards if they have more than one installed I guess. I don't think you can get rid of it with stock but I know some ROM's have it as an option.


AOKP does. Still wish it was possible to "select input method" like the good ol days


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Meh. I will religiously stick with SlideIT **until** the Swype team gets their heads out of their asses and let you modify/delete the STOCK/built-in words. You should be able to simply click on a word and delete it, no matter what word it is, and to this day you can't do that with Swype, so IMHO it's crap.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank god...Flex T9 was always like Swype's semi-retarded cousin...I'm so glad to have Swype back officially!


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Siciliano said:


> Meh. I will religiously stick with SlideIT **until** the Swype team gets their heads out of their asses and let you modify/delete the STOCK/built-in words. You should be able to simply click on a word and delete it, no matter what word it is, and to this day you can't do that with Swype, so IMHO it's crap.


You think it's crap because it's trying to improve your grammar by trying to make you use actual English words, and you don't like that?


----------



## nmyeti (Jun 7, 2011)

I love typing on swype, (or is that swyping?) but hate that it forces dragon dictation on us. It's slow and horrible by comparison to the stock ICS voice keyboard. Is there any chance someone could take the swype apk and slay the dragon?


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

The official version for me doesn't work... It installs fine and then the keyboard is only half the size... odd. AOKP22. I uninstalled and put back the hacked version which works.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

swype is really sweet, but damn is it ugly... i tried so hard to like it, but to me it's just an eyesore compared to the stock keyboard. I wish i could get the swype ability on the stock keyboard. now THAT would be awesome.


----------



## dwallersv (Jan 2, 2012)

rman18 said:


> The official version for me doesn't work... It installs fine and then the keyboard is only half the size... odd. AOKP22. I uninstalled and put back the hacked version which works.


Same here -- AOKPb23/FrancoKernel17.2

I'm guessing the download process didn't identify my phone as a GN, but rather as a generic Android phone with 800x480 res. Anyone have any idea how to fix this? (other than flashing to a different ROM or back to stock)

Back to the hacked version for now, sadly...


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> You think it's crap because it's trying to improve your grammar by trying to make you use actual English words, and you don't like that?


This.

Bet it's the reason, but he'll respond with the few words that it does actually botch up.

Let Swype teach you English good!!!!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> You think it's crap because it's trying to improve your grammar by trying to make you use actual English words, and you don't like that?


No, that doesn't even make any sense dude. And my grammar is excellent - I don't need any help tyvm.

I used to use swype, and every time I would try to swype the word "yeah", it would input the word "utah" almost every single time. Now I know I will NEVER use the word "utah", so I should be able to simply delete it. Well, you can't delete it. And that's just one example of many where I wanted to delete useless words I would never use, but simply couldn't. That's why swype sucks, IMO - you should be able to delete ANY word(s) you don't want popping up unnecessarily.

SlideIT lets you delete any word you want... It's better because of that fact alone.


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> This.
> 
> Bet it's the reason, but he'll respond with the few words that it does actually botch up.
> 
> ...


You both make NO sense. Learn to read and comprehend what I wrote before you go spewing your two tarnished cents.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Did anyone figure out how to get it working on AOKP?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Siciliano said:


> No, that doesn't even make any sense dude. And my grammar is excellent - I don't need any help tyvm.
> 
> I used to use swype, and every time I would try to swype the word "yeah", it would input the word "utah" almost every single time. Now I know I will NEVER use the word "utah", so I should be able to simply delete it. Well, you can't delete it. And that's just one example of many where I wanted to delete useless words I would never use, but simply couldn't. That's why swype sucks, IMO - you should be able to delete ANY word(s) you don't want popping up unnecessarily.
> 
> SlideIT lets you delete any word you want... It's better because of that fact alone.


Dude. You know you can jump over letters to prevent that, right? You would go from y, over the top of t and r to e, then continue. And as for slideit even being comparable to Swype, you're crazy. It's not even close.


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

CZonin said:


> Did anyone figure out how to get it working on AOKP?


works fine for me on build 23


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm on the same build but it only covers half the screen when installed.


----------

